# Garage Door?



## ryanrgrnt (Sep 14, 2010)

get one of those spotlights that you set in ur yard


----------



## housedragonmom (Oct 11, 2008)

There was a post yesterday, I think, by Harmonicaman that had what I thought was a great idea.
Haunted Garage Ideas. You should find it under tutorials.


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

I am putting curtains on my garage door because it will be open and I have a scene going on in my garage.

If your not doing an inside garage scene maybe you could put on a scene setter?


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Drape it in some cheap creepy cloth. I just bought a total of 68(two seperate trips to store) of the 99 cent bags. They measure 30" wide by 96" tall. It would require about 7 bags to cover the entire door.. Not bad at $7 for the complete door coverage. Add a few spiders or bones hanging and you have a nice decorated garage door! Best of luck to ya!


----------



## Icy Feet of Death (Apr 2, 2010)

This might be of interest to you.

Better Home & Gardens Garage Door


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

a crashing witch maybe? Last year we just put up a big happy halloween banner.


----------



## harmonicaman (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks Housedragonmom for the kind comments about my garage entrance treatment. I do the "Haunted Garage" thing too!

Here is my How To:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/95440-haunted-garage-ideas.html

Photo:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...entrance-haunted-garage-enter-if-you-dare.jpg

There are more pictures in my album...


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Grab some scene setters, there are many available and they are not too expensive.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

I am going to copy this guys idea, seems simple enough.


----------

